# Έχει κανείς ιδέα από συλλογές γραμματοσήμων;



## Kalliana (Nov 13, 2009)

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Έχω μια πολύ απλή ερώτηση και σκέφτηκα ίσως κάποιος από τους συνάδελφους να έχει μια απάντηση να μου δώσει ή μια κατεύθυνση. Έχω από τη γιαγιά μου μια μεγάλη συλλογή γραμματοσήμων και γενικά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με τέτοιου είδους συλλογές. Πέρα από τη συναισθηματική αξία που έχει για μένα, ξέρει κανείς να μου πει εάν υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να δει τη συλλογή και να την εκτιμήσει; Δηλαδή, να τη βγάλω από τα συρτάρια του χρόνου σε Public display με κίνδυνο να χαλάσουν τα γραμματόσημα (είμαι τελείως άσχετη με την τέχνη) ή να την αφήσω για να χαρούν τα εγγόνια μου αργότερα;
Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία θα μου ήταν χρήσιμη! Έχω απευθυνθεί και στο ειδικό φιλοτελικό γραφείο των ΕΛΤΑ μέσω email αλλά δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση

Ευχαριστώ,

Πόπη


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Έχω μόνο μια απλή συμβουλή: Προσοχή στους εμπόρους! (Από προσωπική εμπειρία, όταν χρειάστηκε να ρευστοποιήσω τη μεγάλη σε όγκο αλλά σχετικά αδούλευτη συλλογή του πατέρα μου, κάτι ανάλογο ίσως με αυτό που περιγράφεις).

Κοίταξε τι έχεις κοντά σου από φιλοτελικούς συλλόγους, αρχίζοντας π.χ. από εδώ.

Αν τελικά δεν βρεις έμπιστο άνθρωπο με αγάπη για το αντικείμενο για να σε καθοδηγήσει πρακτικά, και δεν σε πειράζει να σου πιάνουν χώρο, απλώς φύλαξέ τα (αν μπορείς οικονομικά, χωροταξικά κοκ, στα ειδικά κλασέρ) προσέχοντας να μην κολλήσουν μεταξύ τους, να μην πιάσουν υγρασία κλπ. Όποια αξία και αν έχουν σήμερα, θα έχουν σίγουρα περισσότερη για τα εγγόνια σου! :)


----------



## Kalliana (Nov 13, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ για την οδηγία! Επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου και πριν από λίγο από τα ΕΛΤΑ (μεγάλη τύχη αυτό) και μου είπαν το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα, προσοχή στους εμπόρους! Βασικά θα ψάξω στη διεύθυνση που μου έδωσες να βρω κάποιον σχετικό με το αντικείμενο ώστε να με βοηθήσει αν μπορεί και θέλει, αν όχι για να μου τα εκτιμήσει τουλάχιστον να με καθοδηγήσει στο πώς να τα διαφυλάξω. Ευχαριστώ πάντως! Η συλλογή είναι ήδη 40 ετών, είναι κρίμα να καταστραφεί τώρα!


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 13, 2009)

Από τους τόνους γραμματοσήμων που φυλάει ο πατέρας μου έχω μάθει ότι σε κάθε γραμματόσημο που έχει πραγματικά αξία αντιστοιχούν καμιά πεντακοσαριά που απλώς πιάνουν χώρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Από τους τόνους γραμματοσήμων που φυλάει ο πατέρας μου έχω μάθει ότι σε κάθε γραμματόσημο που έχει πραγματικά αξία αντιστοιχούν καμιά πεντακοσαριά που απλώς πιάνουν χώρο.



Έτσι νόμιζα κι εγώ, και γενικά έτσι είναι, αλλά αφού είχα κλείσει το ντιλ με τον έμπορα (πήρε έναν μεγάλο αριθμό κομματιών και αμέτρητα «διπλά» σε τιμή λίγο μεγαλύτερη από την αξία των άλμπουμ και μόνο, άχρηστο τούτο, μουτζουρωμένο αυτό, ελαττωματικό το άλλο) και με είχε πληρώσει, σήκωσε ένα από τα ασήμαντα «διπλά» που είχε αφήσει στην άκρη και, πιο πολύ με την αφέλεια της χαράς για την ανακάλυψη παρά για να με πικάρει ή κάτι, μου είπε (μιλώντας πιο πολύ στον εαυτό του):
_Βλέπεις εδώ πάνω αυτή τη σφραγίδα, QUEBOT; Δεν είναι πόλη ή ταχυδρομικό γραφείο, το έχουν ξεκολλήσει από προπολεμικό δελτάριο ή φάκελο σφραγισμένο σε υπερωκεάνειο, PAQUEBOT. Αν υπάρχει και το σφραγισμένο γειτονικό του, και βρω και κανά δελτάριο...​_Εγώ απλώς είχα χαζέψει. Πληρώνεις και μαθαίνεις...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2011)

Μια και αυτό είναι το μοναδικό φιλοτελικό νήμα που έχουμε (παρεμπ, μεγάλη ιστορία ο _φιλοτελικός_ — λανθασμένος σχηματισμός που προέκυψε από παρεξήγηση, κι άντε να δούμε πότε θα τον πάρει κι αυτόν εργολαβία κάποιος λαθολόγος και θ' αρχίσει καμιά σταυροφορία για τη "διόρθωσή" του σε _φιλατελικός_), ας γράψω εδώ το ενδιαφέρον τριβιδιάκι που έμαθα σήμερα για τα γραμματόσημα: Η πάλαι ποτέ Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία τής Γερμανίας τύπωσε το 1956 αναμνηστική σειρά δύο γραμματοσήμων προς τιμή τού Σούμαν, αλλά οι παρτιτούρες που αυτά έδειχναν ήταν του Σούμπερτ.  Σχετικές αναφορές: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D1%88%D0%B8%D0%B1%D0%BA%D0%B8_%D0%B2_%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%8F%D1%85_%D0%BD%D0%B0_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%87%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85_%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%85#.D0.9E.D1.88.D0.B8.D0.B1.D0.BA.D0.B8_.D0.B2_.D1.84.D0.B0.D0.BA.D1.82.D0.B0.D1.85_.D0.B8_.D0.BF.D0.BE.D0.BD.D1.8F.D1.82.D0.B8.D1.8F.D1.85 (στα ρωσικά) και http://www.ashleystamp.com/the-stamp-with-all-the-right-intentions-and-all-the-wrong-music/ (στα αγγλικά). Μια μικρή αίσθηση νίκης (παρόμοια μ' αυτή τού οδηγού ενός Λάντα όταν περνά δίπλα από ένα Καγιέν που 'μεινε από βλάβη) για τον γράφοντα κι όλους τους υπόλοιπους άμουσους αυτού τού κόσμου!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 11, 2011)

Είμαι νέο μέλος και επειδή έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα και με ενδιαφέρει αποφάσισα να γράψω εδώ.
Έχω αναλάβει τη συλλογή γραμματοσήμων του παππού μου με γραμματόσημα από το 1970. Αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ κι εγώ με το σκεπτικό ότι κάποια μέρα θα έχουν μεγάλη αξία. Τελικά μου άρεσε πολύ. 
Θέλω να μου πείτε αν όντως αξίζει το χρόνο μου , αφού στην τελική δεν κάνω ολοκληρωμένη συλλογή , πάντα κάποια γραμματόσημα λείπουν. Επίσης το κύριο μέσο με το οποίο βρίσκω γραμματόσημα είναι από γράμματα που έρχονται και από βόλτες στο ταχυδρομείο. Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο για να διευρύνω τη συλλογή μου; 
Ευχαριστώ. :)
(Κάτι που ξέχασα , έχω κάποια γραμματόσημα με τη βασιλική οικογένεια , αλλά δεν ξέρω έτος έκδοσης , αφού δεν αναφέρεται. Τι να κάνω; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2011)

Καλωσόρισες dreamer,

Όπως θα παρατήρησες, εδώ δεν είμαστε ειδικοί σε γραμματόσημα· μάλλον αρνητικές εμπειρίες έχουν όλοι όσοι έχουν γράψει στο νήμα αυτό. Μιλώντας πολύ-πολύ-ΠΟΛΥ γενικά, είναι δύσκολο να αποκτήσουν μεγάλη αξία γραμματόσημα της δεκαετίας του 1970 και ιδίως σφραγισμένα και σε ημιτελείς συλλογές. Από την άλλη, ποιος ξέρει τι ακριβώς μάζευε ο παππούς του;

Αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με τον φιλοτελισμό για οικονομικό όφελος, η συμβουλή μου θα ήταν να ψάξεις σε ειδικευμένα φόρουμ για φιλοτελιστές, να μάθεις πού θα βρεις βιβλία και ειδικούς (υπάρχουν σύλλογοι φιλοτελιστών), καταλόγους και τιμές και γενικά, να ενημερωθείς σωστά από ειδικούς.

Από την άλλη, αν θέλεις απλώς να ασχοληθείς για τη χαρά της συλλογής, σου συνιστώ να κάνεις πάλι όλα τα παραπάνω --αλλά χωρίς το άγχος της ανταποδοτικότητας. Μόνο και μόνο σαν χόμπι, για το κέφι σου. Έχοντας πάντα υπόψη ότι αν προσπαθήσεις να «σοβαρέψεις» το χόμπι σου, να βρεις εκείνο που σου λείπει, π.χ., μπορεί να εξελιχτεί σε πολύ ακριβό χόμπι.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 20, 2011)

;) Μάλιστα... Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση όταν τα έχουν τα εγγόνια μου (λέμε τώρα) να αποκτήσουν αξία; 
Εμένα μ' αρέσει πολύ σαν χόμπι , αλλά από κει και πέρα δε νομίζω ότι θα έψαχνα για γραμματόσημα του 1900 π.χ.
Πάντως ο παππούς μου είχε και γραμματόσημα από διάφορες χώρες του εξωτερικού , αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα από έτος έκδοσης κλπ μιας και δεν αναφέρεται...
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν αξία; 
Εντάξει ξέρω είναι λίγο άκυρο να μπαίνω σε τέτοιο φόρουμ και να ρωτάω σχετικά με γραμματόσημα , αλλά δεν ξέρω πού αλλού να απευθυνθώ... 
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πού μπορώ να στείλω email για βοήθεια και πληροφορίες;


----------



## Miranda25 (May 3, 2012)

Η πιο βάσιμη πιστεύω ερώτηση που πρέπει να γίνει είναι πως μπορεί κάποιος που έχει συλλογή από γραμματόσημα να υπολογίσει την αξία τους με σκοπό να τα πουλήσει? που μπορεί να βρεί πληροφορίες για την αξία τους? Υπάρχουν μήπως κατάλογοι? αν ναι πού μπορούμε να τα βρούμε...?


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2012)

Ο Γκούγκλης είναι φίλος μας: Κατάλογοι γραμματοσήμων, έμποροι γραμματοσήμων.

Ψάξιμο, σύγκριση, διάβασμα, μελέτη, λάθη... Ό,τι χρειάζεται να κάνουμε για οτιδήποτε είδος θέλουμε να εμπορευτούμε.

Και καλώς όρισες, Μιράντα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2014)

*Χάι-τεκ γραμματόσημα που... λένε τα κάλαντα κυκλοφορούν τα ΕΛΤΑ*

Γραμματόσημα σε τριγωνικό σχήμα που «ψάλλουν» τα ελληνικά παραδοσιακά κάλαντα μέσω γραμμωτού κώδικα (QRC), θα κυκλοφορήσουν από την Παρασκευή από τα Ελληνικά Ταχυδρομεία.

Πρόκειται για τα γραμματόσημα της νέας αναμνηστικής σειράς «Χριστούγεννα των παιδιών», σε τευχίδια των 10 αυτοκόλλητων γραμματοσήμων, για αλληλογραφία εσωτερικού ή εξωτερικού.

Τα γραμματόσημα περιλαμβάνουν γραμμωτό κώδικα τεχνολογίας δύο διαστάσεων (QRC), τον οποίο μπορούν να «διαβάσουν» τα κινητά τηλέφωνα νέας τεχνολογίας, «ταξιδεύοντας» έτσι με την αλληλογραφία τα ελληνικά παραδοσιακά κάλαντα των Χριστουγέννων και της Πρωτοχρονιάς σε όλον τον κόσμο.

Τα κάλαντα στη σειρά γραμματοσήμων «Χριστούγεννα των Παιδιών» ψάλλει η Παιδική Χορωδία Τυπάλδου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία: Καθάρισα κι εγώ προχτές έναν φωριαμό και έπεσα επάνω στη νεανική μου συλλογή γραμματοσήμων. Τη μόστραρα στο γιο μου: «Να ξέρετε ότι εδώ έχετε μια μικρή περιουσία: κάνα δυο γερά τραπεζώματα τα βγάζει». Η άμεση αντίδρασή του: «Να τα πουλήσεις στο ebay». Έτσι βρήκα χόμπι για τα βαθιά μου γηρατειά: να πουλάω γραμματόσημα, ένα ένα, στο ebay...


----------



## Marinos (Dec 12, 2014)

Κοιτάξτε κάτι ωραίο που βρήκα:
Artist Donald Evans spent his life painting the postage stamps of nonexistent countries. “The stamps are a kind of diary or journal,” he said. “It’s vicarious traveling for me to a made-up world that I like better than the one that I’m in.”

“On little paper rectangles he painted precise transcriptions of his life,” wrote Willy Eisenhart in The World of Donald Evans (1980). “He commemorated everything that was special to him, disguised in a code of stamps from his own imaginary countries — each detailed with its own history, geography, climate, currency and customs — all of it representative of the real world but, like real stamps, apart from it in calm tranquility.”

He painted them as watercolors the size of actual stamps, handling the paper with tweezers and working always with the same trusty brush. When they were finished he would sometimes cancel them with a fanciful postmark carved from a rubber eraser. He preserved them in a 330-page book modeled on a real stamp catalogue, recording in each case the name of the fictional country, the fictional date, the subject and occasion of the stamp’s issue, and the date on which he had completed the painting. He called this book his Catalogue of the World.

By the time he died in an Amsterdam fire in 1977, Evans had painted nearly 4,000 stamps from 42 imaginary nations, bearing dates from 1852 to 1973. He told the Paris Review, “The more I do, the more crazy and minuscule the detail becomes and the more stamplike they become. And that intrigues me. … One of the things I get excited about in making this work is that I try to make it look real.”

The guiding principle for his work, he said, was “basically that it describes something which I think is interesting and that it looks like a stamp.”

Και τώρα χαζέψτε. Δεν είναι πολύ όμορφα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2014)

Εξαιρετικά, Μαρίνο!


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2014)

Μα πόσο ευφυής τρόπος να δημιουργείς ολόκληρους φανταστικούς κόσμους. Μετά από το νησί Σαν Σερίφ, προτείνω να υιοθετήσουμε το νησιωτικό κράτος Amis et Amants.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 12, 2014)

Ω ναι!

Αν και η δική μου καρδιά λαχταράει κι αυτό το, πώς το λένε, Ατζουντάν (θα έβαζα την εικόνα, αλλά είναι λέει πολύ βαριά)...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2014)

Για τον Μαρίνο: ;)


----------



## Marinos (Dec 12, 2014)

Ναι, είμαι τεμπέλης (θα έπρεπε να είμαι σε ένα καφενείο του Ατζουντάν --ή, έστω, σε μια αιώρα στα Amis et Amants...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2014)

Και οι Τροπίδες Νήσοι παίζουν γερά:


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2014)

Τα Νέα said:


> *Χάι-τεκ γραμματόσημα που... λένε τα κάλαντα κυκλοφορούν τα ΕΛΤΑ*
> 
> Γραμματόσημα σε τριγωνικό σχήμα που «ψάλλουν» τα ελληνικά παραδοσιακά κάλαντα μέσω *γραμμωτού κώδικα (QRC)*, θα κυκλοφορήσουν από την Παρασκευή από τα Ελληνικά Ταχυδρομεία.
> ...
> ...


«Γραμμωτό»; Γιατί; Πού τον είδατε τον γραμμωτό; Άσε δε το «τεχνολογίας δύο διαστάσεων»...

*barcode, bar code = γραμμοκωδικός, γραμμωτός κωδικός*

*QR code = κωδικός ταχείας απόκρισης, κωδικός QR*


Ο ψείρας της ομήγυρης


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2014)

Marinos said:


> ...
> “On little paper rectangles he painted *precise transcriptions of his life*,” wrote Willy Eisenhart in The World of Donald Evans (1980). “He commemorated everything that was special to him, disguised in a code of stamps from his own imaginary countries — *each detailed with its own history, geography, climate, currency and customs — all of it representative of the real world but, like real stamps, apart from it in calm tranquility*.”
> 
> He painted them as watercolors the size of actual stamps, handling the paper with tweezers and working always with the same trusty brush. When they were finished he would sometimes cancel them with a fanciful postmark carved from a rubber eraser. He preserved them in a 330-page book modeled on a real stamp catalogue, recording in each case the name of the fictional country, the fictional date, the subject and occasion of the stamp’s issue, and the date on which he had completed the painting. He called this book his Catalogue of the World.
> ...









World in a stamp jug - Canned Heat


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι αγαπητό φανταστικό κράτος είναι αυτό του ακόλουθου γραμματοσήμου:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω ότι αγαπητό φανταστικό κράτος είναι αυτό του ακόλουθου γραμματοσήμου:


Μαντζάρε και αέρια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Μαντζάρε και αέρια;



Οικολογική μετακίνηση.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2014)

Δόκτωρ, προσεγγίζουμε το (επικίνδυνο) σημείο όπου μπαίνουν στην κουβέντα όροι όπως η μεταβλητότητα και η κατευθυντικότητα του ακροφυσίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2014)

Μα δεν είναι γνωστό ότι η μεγαλύτερη απειλή για το περιβάλλον είναι οι εκπομπές μεθανίου βοοειδούς προέλευσης; Άρα, οικολογία at its best!


----------



## Marinos (May 21, 2015)

http://greekstamp.blogspot.gr/


----------

